# Bosch PEX 220 A Random Orbit Sander - Reviw + Unboxing



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

darn good video, thanks for the review


----------



## WoodWorkingFusion (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks you !


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like a good sander. It looks like you were really bearing down while sanding in the early part of the demonstration. What grit sandpaper were you using? How long is the power cord? What is the country of origin?


----------



## WoodWorkingFusion (Jul 30, 2015)

It's a really good sander for the price. In the demonstration I think I was using 120 grid. The power cord is 2.5m. I am not to sure what the country of origin is, however I imagine you can probably get hold of this sander fairly easily as Bosch is a world wide company.


> Looks like a good sander. It looks like you were really bearing down while sanding in the early part of the demonstration. What grit sandpaper were you using? How long is the power cord? What is the country of origin?
> 
> - MrRon


----------

